# uterly barbaric Grind trend!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ilike Dead Infection from Poland, they are pretty mutch extreme Nails from usa, what about you guys?

Im not a grind expert , and what the hell is mincecore, aghatocles a sub-genra of grind?


----------

